# Shifa College Of Medicine - Answer Keys



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

http:// http://www.nts.org.pk/Test&Products/Results/ShifaCol_21Sep2014_Keys/ShifaCol_21Sep2014_Keys.php

The link leads to answer keys

I don't have the strength to check the answers. So tensed :/

If you feel like it , do post your score . And also share your aggregate out of 87.5 . So we can guess where the cut off will be.


----------



## Ubaid A. (Aug 4, 2014)

mkuser said:


> I don't have the strength to check the answers. So tensed :/
> 
> If you feel like it , do post your score . And also share your aggregate out of 87.5 . So we can guess where the cut off will be.


zomg tell me about it :S I was trembling all the way through it. 65/87.5, alhamdulillah, I was not expecting this :')


----------



## khan6102 (Sep 22, 2014)

Ubaid A. said:


> zomg tell me about it :S I was trembling all the way through it. 65/87.5, alhamdulillah, I was not expecting this :')


 63.5/87.5  ... Do I have any chance of getting in?? What was the closing merit last time?


----------



## Ubaid A. (Aug 4, 2014)

gosh, khan? chill mann! It was not an easy test. and I think errybody above 60 got called last time.


----------



## khan6102 (Sep 22, 2014)

If I don't get in my parents will kick me out...what's your aggregate ?? (negative marking is -1 per wrong answer..right?)


----------



## Ubaid A. (Aug 4, 2014)

Damn. I'd have to spend the next 5 years in Peshawar if I don't get in. :S test was 64.8% and aggregate's 65/87.5.

- - - Updated - - -

ohh and yes, -1 and +4.


----------



## khan6102 (Sep 22, 2014)

How hard is the interview ?


----------



## Catalina Blue (Sep 17, 2014)

Test 67.7% and I'm not exactly sure about aggregate since I haven't got my A Level equivalence yet.


----------



## Ubaid A. (Aug 4, 2014)

khan6102 said:


> How hard is the interview ?


If you don't sound like Meera, not very. ^.^


----------



## essay (Sep 22, 2014)

Akh checking the answer key was so painful! I kept rechecking the wrong one incase i made a mistake but i didnt recheck the right ones xD
Anyway i got 51 in the test I only attempted 75 questions, negative marking scares the crap out of me
but my aggregate is 61 
do you think I'll be called? 
They arent even recognized atm they should lower their merit 
Also I didnt give my A level equivalence with the form cause it wasnt made it 
If they dont have it will they ask for it?


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam (Sep 13, 2014)

essay said:


> Akh checking the answer key was so painful! I kept rechecking the wrong one incase i made a mistake but i didnt recheck the right ones xD
> Anyway i got 51 in the test I only attempted 75 questions, negative marking scares the crap out of me
> but my aggregate is 61
> do you think I'll be called?
> ...


you have to send your result to them as soon as possible, by this week. Nearly the better. They can't make your aggregrate without it..
so, SEND IT!! 
They won't consider your application without it..


----------



## essay (Sep 22, 2014)

:O really? I had NO clue good thing i asked! THANK YOU!
Do i update my online account or do i mail it to them? 
Also do they select people by aggregate or by the entry test marks? :/


----------



## Ubaid A. (Aug 4, 2014)

Hafsashabbirazam said:


> you have to send your result to them as soon as possible, by this week. Nearly the better. They can't make your aggregrate without it..
> so, SEND IT!!
> They won't consider your application without it..


Yea, they need it by the 30th. But send it where? D': I uploaded errything online but the final submit button won't appear! Is there a postal address? What else do we have to send? coz they don't have a form. They don't, right??

- - - Updated - - -



essay said:


> :O really? I had NO clue good thing i asked! THANK YOU!
> Do i update my online account or do i mail it to them?
> Also do they select people by aggregate or by the entry test marks? :/


Aggregate ^^ I am pretty sure you're good! what did your O level equivalence come round to? and A level grades? I am sure somebody here can calculate your FSc marks.


----------



## essay (Sep 22, 2014)

I just emailed them about it. I'll let you know when I know

- - - Updated - - -

Oh thats good! I hope the closing it 60! I have 2 As and a B in A levels and I've made my equivalence its 920/1100


----------



## Zee 281 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey guys I got 77 questions right out of 120 so how am I suppose to convert it into something out of 87.5 
will be very thankful if someone helps me out on this.


----------



## khan6102 (Sep 22, 2014)

2013 closing merit anyone??


----------



## Ubaid A. (Aug 4, 2014)

Zee 281 said:


> Hey guys I got 77 questions right out of 120 so how am I suppose to convert it into something out of 87.5
> will be very thankful if someone helps me out on this.


umm, (0.1 x matric %age) + (0.4 x fsc %age) + (0.375 x NTS %age). Voila.


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

Almost 67/87.5. If I don't make it, I might just kill someone!
Because I think the merit will be higher this year.


----------



## Ubaid A. (Aug 4, 2014)

SOConfused said:


> Almost 67/87.5. If I don't make it, I might just kill someone!
> Because I think the merit will be higher this year.


OMG Don't sayy thatt :'/ how could it be higher? :| They had iqbaliyaat last time. Right?


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

Nope. This is the 2nd Shifa entry test without iqbaliyaat!
What was the lowest percentage required last time?


----------



## mosin123 (Sep 7, 2014)

My aggregate is 70.33/87.5 (80.38%)
Any chance of admission in Shifa??
PLEASE HELP


----------



## Ubaid A. (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh :| 60/87.5, I have heard.


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

@mosin123 I hate you...


----------



## BeastThatBeats (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh wow people i thought i did bad..my aggregate is 73.7/87.5%.and btw how and when do they call you for the interview?


----------



## Ubaid A. (Aug 4, 2014)

BeastThatBeats said:


> Oh wow people i thought i did bad..my aggregate is 73.7/87.5%.and btw how and when do they call you for the interview?


That is very comforting. Thank you so much. -_-


----------



## BeastThatBeats (Sep 22, 2014)

Ubaid A. said:


> That is very comforting. Thank you so much. -_-


Hahaha..oh sorry..i didn't know this was a therapy session.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

63.30 here out of 87.5
Do I have any chance for an interview call? I am so dead, I did really bad in UHS too!


----------



## Ubaid A. (Aug 4, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> 63.30 here out of 87.5
> Do I have any chance for an interview call? I am so dead, I did really bad in UHS too!


If we don't include the super bright, tv show-inspired kids in the estimate, and go by last year's result, then yes, you most probably do! ^^


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> 63.30 here out of 87.5
> Do I have any chance for an interview call? I am so dead, I did really bad in UHS too!


I got 65.2/87.5 and I'm pretty bummed out  However I was looking at the threads from 2011 and 2012 and if the merit is somewhat similar this year then I think we have a pretty good chance of getting a call.


----------



## Aamna (Sep 5, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> 63.30 here out of 87.5
> Do I have any chance for an interview call? I am so dead, I did really bad in UHS too!
> 
> Exactly the same situation here... I really hate myself... 63.3%
> Oh... are there any chances plz???


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

Seriously. If anybody has friends/relatives/acquaintances studying at Shifa, now would be a great time to call them up


----------



## BeastThatBeats (Sep 22, 2014)

Guys I heard last guy that got in last year had 69% including interview.So anyone with 60%+ without interview will get a call if the merit doesn't go through roof this time which is unlikely as the test wasn't easy.


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

BeastThatBeats said:


> Guys I heard last guy that got in last year had 69% including interview.So anyone with 60%+ without interview will get a call if the merit doesn't go through roof this time which is unlikely as the test wasn't easy.


By last guy you mean in the second or third merit list right? Sorry if this is a dumb question.


----------



## BeastThatBeats (Sep 22, 2014)

yeap...that would be the case..cos if 69% was the last merit of 1st merit list than 3rd list would end up at 50%.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

guys do we have to submit any additional documents or application to be considered further? Like we have to for UHS?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Keep in touch with your e-mails ppl,

They love doing that..


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

How long do u think till we know where we stand? Like official Shifa list or something?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

A week,
Or 10-12 days,
To be precise,

Thats how it happened last time.


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

So last year closing merit was around67% and this year a lot less people applied compared to last year so hopefully merit will fall... Maybe around 58%-59% you might have a chance to get a call.


----------



## claire414 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey guys, so I have an aggregate of 58.64/87.5, do you guys think I have a chance at all?


----------



## essay (Sep 22, 2014)

I've heard it was 60 the last time. Oh I really hope it's 60 this year too!! 
Also I think this year they're gonna call people quite late because they have been restrained from offering admissions 
They have to appear in court again :/


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

60 sounds a little too good to be true  
However I'm also hoping for the merit to drop this year, because some kids might back out due to the issue with PMDC and a lot of people that apply to Shifa are from an O/A level background and might have found the NTS test difficult.


----------



## essay (Sep 22, 2014)

Crypt said:


> A week,
> Or 10-12 days,
> To be precise,
> 
> Thats how it happened last time.


I think this year it'll take longer because of that case that was filled against them. They've also restrained their right of offering new admissions. I also heard if they dont win this case they'll have a retest!


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

xyz1 said:


> So last year closing merit was around67% and this year a lot less people applied compared to last year so hopefully merit will fall... Maybe around 58%-59% you might have a chance to get a call.


A lot less people applied? But I heard every year more and more people apply for Shifa. Plus there was a large crowd in the Islamabad centre. I guess other cities probably had it too?

- - - Updated - - -



essay said:


> I think this year it'll take longer because of that case that was filled against them. They've also restrained their right of offering new admissions. I also heard if they dont win this case they'll have a retest!


Shifa is full of children of extremely powerful people. I myself know a girl in Shifa 4th year, from my college who was the daughter of the foreign secretary. So I am guessing, the case won't be difficult to win, because these people won't let their kids degrees get wasted.


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

My cousin applied last year... There were around 3000 last year this year you guys should've seen the list before exam day. Its on nts website( not anymore thou) I saw the whole list which contained 1865 from all over Pakistan.


----------



## khan6102 (Sep 22, 2014)

1865....y so few ???


----------



## Bilal370 (Aug 17, 2014)

last time i guess the closing percentage was 69%


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

No idea really but it's most probably cuz of their degree issue :/


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Bilal370 said:


> last time i guess the closing percentage was 69%


69% with or without interview? Does anyone know the average marks ppl get on the interview. I was thinking, what if the interviewer doesnt agree with our point of view and we happen to have one with exact opposite thoughts. That would be a very very bad interview then! Like someone said theres the abortion question. Some people are very strictly no abortion whatsoever and some leave exceptions.


----------



## essay (Sep 22, 2014)

Haha yeah thats exactly what i was thinking!


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

How many did you score? Username "essay"


----------



## essay (Sep 22, 2014)

I got an email from Shifa you guys can now update your online profiles(ie add your equivalence or other documents you didnt have at that time) 
But im going to send a hard copy just in case if any of you wanna do that too the address is:
Shifa College of Medicine
Pitrus Bukhari Road. H-8/4
Islamabad 
I read somewhere the last date was 25th september  so hurry up! Otherwise they wont even consider you any further


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

essay said:


> I got an email from Shifa you guys can now update your online profiles(ie add your equivalence or other documents you didnt have at that time) But im going to send a hard copy just in case if any of you wanna do that too the address is:Shifa College of MedicinePitrus Bukhari Road. H-8/4Islamabad I read somewhere the last date was 25th september  so hurry up! Otherwise they wont even consider you any further


I didn't get any email :/ was your information incomplete?


----------



## Mahamz (Sep 23, 2014)

My total aggregate without the interview is 64%. Will I make it through? . I'm literally so tensed. Also, when do they start calling for the interview?


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

The last date to submit the equivalence is the 30th of September. It's mentioned in the prospectus.


----------



## essay (Sep 22, 2014)

xyz1 said:


> I didn't get any email :/ was your information incomplete?


Yes i didnt have my A level equivalence when i applied and it was required. So they told me to update it

- - - Updated - - -

245 :/ i attempted very few questions cause i was afraid of negative marking. Hope they go for 60 above aggregate!


----------



## BeastThatBeats (Sep 22, 2014)

Guys.I know someone who works in administration at shifa.He told me that getting full marks in the interview in almost impossible. Anybody above 65% has a chance. And there are five different people at different stations that will take your interview.
:thumbsup:


----------



## khan6102 (Sep 22, 2014)

BeastThatBeats said:


> Guys.I know someone who works in administration at shifa.He told me that getting full marks in the interview in almost impossible. Anybody above 65% has a chance. And there are five different people at different stations that will take your interview.
> :thumbsup:


65% without interview ????


----------



## BeastThatBeats (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah man without interview.You do get called if u have 60% for the interview but that doesn't mean you will get all 12.5 of the interview.


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh well even if one gets 6/10 (which is pretty average I think) in the interview their aggregate will jump up by 7.5 marks, that's some hope.


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

BeastThatBeats said:


> Guys.I know someone who works in administration at shifa.He told me that getting full marks in the interview in almost impossible. Anybody above 65% has a chance. And there are five different people at different stations that will take your interview.
> :thumbsup:


How much did you score from 480? :O


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

essay said:


> Akh checking the answer key was so painful! I kept rechecking the wrong one incase i made a mistake but i didnt recheck the right ones xD
> Anyway i got 51 in the test I only attempted 75 questions, negative marking scares the crap out of me
> but my aggregate is 61
> do you think I'll be called?
> ...


I'm sorry but I how did you calculate your score? Cuz you have to subtract the wrong ones from your total score right?

- - - Updated - - -



xyz1 said:


> I'm sorry but I how did you calculate your score? Cuz you have to subtract the wrong ones from your total score right?


Never mind I found out how to...


----------



## essay (Sep 22, 2014)

When do you guys think they're gonna call for interviews?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

essay said:


> When do you guys think they're gonna call for interviews?


I emailed them and they said the lists will be displayed after Eid.

- - - Updated - - -

The 65% part just scared me all over again...


----------



## essay (Sep 22, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> I emailed them and they said the lists will be displayed after Eid.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> The 65% part just scared me all over again...


GOD I KNOW! I really hope its 60 aggregate!


----------



## ameer 3333 (Jul 12, 2014)

tell me your metric and fsc marks...and how many questions did you leave and how many of them went wrong in entry test?


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

I m soo sad that admissions have ended....I wanted to go apply but I just :speechless: got to know


----------

